# An Oklahoma Hello



## oklahoma_cowgirl (Dec 18, 2006)

Hey ya`ll, Is anyone here from oklahoma? My name is Wacey.I have been on many diffrent fourms but this one is cool. 8) young riders fourm is not the best and western cowgirls shut down.I am just a good oklahoma girl that has 3 riding horses,14 mares,and 2 stud don`t have pics right now but will get some.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Cant wait to see pictures gal! Welcome!

Pfft.. snooty riders need to shove it  All are welcome!


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Welcome to the horse forum, oklahoma_cowgirl!


----------

